
Show HN: My Site Up/Down Checker - Checking Globally - preinheimer
http://wheresitup.com
======
bpfh
Very nice. Simple, clean design and does what it says on the tin.

I am now also aware that there seems to have been a transient error between
Hyderabad and my Linode. It's back up now though.

------
preinheimer
Our goal wasn't simply to say "Your site is broke", but to help inform you of
global issues that could be affecting that answer (especially in todays world
with AnyCast-DNS, CDNs, and global cloud hosting). And to further educate the
site owner as to where the problem may lie.

------
josh-skidmore
This is awesome! Is the plan to keep it as a free tool?

~~~
preinheimer
Hi Josh,

Thanks for the kind words!

Our current plans are to keep this tool free, and monetize the service through
our api (<http://api.wheresitup.com/>) for sites requiring around the clock
monitoring.

paul

~~~
josh-skidmore
Paul,

That great to hear!

I'm noticing some odd HTTP status codes (like random 404s and 500s). One other
interesting idea might be to show the server HTTP header in the UI?

Thanks again, -Josh

